# Chinese Atlas



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.autohome.com.cn/news/201610/894771.html#pvareaid=102624
http://www.autohome.com.cn/drive/201610/894805.html#pvareaid=102624


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Links of Interest - Teramont*

*Official Site* - http://teramont.svw-volkswagen.com/
*Official Advert*- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPTCJJlwGpk


6 seat configuration first pictures - http://www.autohome.com.cn/news/201701/898112.html?pvareaid=2023231


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

:thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osuidoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I really like the lower bumper protector on this Chinese model more than the half covered US one. I like how it curves up and across and adds a little more detail.
Wonder if it will be an optional item to purchase here in the states?


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

After looking at the Chinese VW Atlas site, I am kind of jealous of some of the features available. Matrix taillights. Wireless cell phone charging.

My thought is that it is great that the Atlas is being produced there. China may provide many upgrades for our Atlas vehicles at a reasonable price.


----------

